# NES DSi



## Lyxen (Feb 18, 2009)

April 5 2009
from ign
*Screen Size* 
DSi: 3.25 inch 
DS Lite: 3.0 inch 

*Screen* 
Both TFT LCD with 260,000 colors 

*System Size* 
DSi: 137 x 74.9 x 18.9mm 
DS Lite: 133 x 73.9 x 21.5mm 

*Touch pen* 
DSi: 92mm length 
DS Lite: 87.5mm length 

*Power source* 
DSi: DSi AC adapter and special battery pack 
DS Lite: DS Lite AC adapter and special battery pack 

*Weight* 
DSi: 214g (battery pack and touch pen included) 
DS Lite: 218g (battery pack, touch pen, GBA connector cover included) 

*Charge time* 
DSi: 2 hours 30 minutes 
DS Lite: 3 hours 

*Battery life* 

 ** listed by screen brightness, lowest to highest 

DSi: 9-14 hours, 8-12, 6-9, 4-6, 3-4 
DS Lite: 15-19 hours, 10-15, 7-11, 5-8 

*Compatible software* 
DSi: DS software, DSi software 
DS Lite: Game Boy Advance software, DS software 

*Input method* 
DSi: DS card slot, SD memory card slot, AC adapter connector, stereo head phone/mic connector 
DSLite: DS card slot, GBA card slot, AC adapter connector, stereo head phone/mic connector 


will be available in blue/black

i think there is a future in augmented reality too!!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 18, 2009)

> NES DSi



facepalm.jpg


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 18, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> facepalm.jpg


why arn't your colors spinning anymore?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 18, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> why arn't your colors spinning anymore?



You do realize it's NDS and not NESDS, right? Just checking.


----------



## mapdark (Feb 19, 2009)

lol

NESDSi  XD


----------



## X (Feb 19, 2009)

i personally think its going to suck eggwhites. ill stick with my ds lite thanks.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw a pic of it.  The blue is kinda ugly.  (I'm guessing America is getting the blue.  Not sure, though.)  And what the fuck would I need a camera in it for?  I'm... skeptical.


----------



## X (Feb 19, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I saw a pic of it.  The blue is kinda ugly.  (I'm guessing America is getting the blue.  Not sure, though.)  And what the fuck would I need a camera in it for?  I'm... skeptical.



Nintendo is going the way of Sony, useless crap features that nobody will need or use.

japan gets the white version and the black version.
America gets the weird blue version and the black version.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2009)

ill stick to my DS lite as well. imo the only good new features are the slightly bigger screens and the download service with full SD card support...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 19, 2009)

Fucking useless. I'm going to stick with my launch DS Phat with my R4DS, thank you very much.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 19, 2009)

mapdark said:


> lol
> 
> NESDSi  XD



Oh gods, that hurt my eyes!  *LOL*


----------



## Kajet (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah... even if I get a new DS (yay dropping shit...) I'm gonna go with another DSlite or fat DS, I'd use the GBA slot way more than a fucking camera...


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 19, 2009)

With any hope, they'll bomb completely and force Nintendo to make something worthwhile for once.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 19, 2009)

The drawbacks of the DSI

No GBA slot but will be replaced with a memory slot
Region locking games. 

While a memory card and DS store is ok, I haven't seen much advantages other than the larger screen.

That may be something of value to those that can get it to run homebrew since the old Supercards don't work on it unfortunately. Colors for example is a very nice application that requires a supercard and DS.  http://colors.collectingsmiles.com/

Then again I use my DSlite with the supercard to do things it wasn't originally programmed to thanks to homebrew.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 19, 2009)

are people seriously bitching that there is an upgrade to a product they already own?  how about just don't buy it if you don't want the new one?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 19, 2009)

Eevee said:


> are people seriously bitching that there is an upgrade to a product they already own?  how about just don't buy it if you don't want the new one?



Depends. Most people traded in the original DS for the DS Lite because of the advantages and better design. I don't think it's necessarily bad if people are making comparisons again to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 20, 2009)

comparisons, sure.  but this:



TheGreatCrusader said:


> Fucking useless. I'm going to stick with my launch DS Phat with my R4DS, thank you very much.



...is not exactly comparison shopping.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 20, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> And what the fuck would I need a camera in it for?



"Because it can." Is a perfectly acceptable answer.   Preferably one with an embedded 802.11g/n chipset too.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 22, 2009)

i never had a ds so i wouldnt complain about all the new features ill be getting,,,, the camera are probably gunna be used for new games, will probably intergrate some gps feature, dunno... i think it's cheap tech with great features.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> i never had a ds so i wouldnt complain about all the new features ill be getting,,,, the camera are probably gunna be used for new games, will probably intergrate some gps feature, dunno... i think it's cheap tech with great features.



if you dont own a DS yet and you plan to buy one than the new one will perfect for ya^^


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 22, 2009)

good point dood


----------



## Runefox (Feb 22, 2009)

Eevee said:


> are people seriously bitching that there is an upgrade to a product they already own?  how about just don't buy it if you don't want the new one?


Are people seriously bitching that people are bitching about a product that they may or may not ever own because they want to get their jollies off and do a Postcount++? How about just don't post if you don't want to say anything useful? 

I kid, but it's no more facetious as what you said here.

Anyway, regarding the DSi... Well, people are going nuts over it in Japan, and from the charts I've seen, hardware sales are pretty high for it. I'm not sure exactly why two cameras are necessary or why they decided to get rid of the GBA port (I guess so that they could replace the GBA circuitry with the cameras and SD card slot), but the addition of the SD card slot gives it a big advantage over its older cousins - The ability to, out of the box, play music, show pictures, and so on. It basically brings some of the functionality that I find very useful in my PSP to the very battery-friendly world of the Nintendo DS (assuming the cameras aren't draining it). Of course, it's almost easier and definitely cheaper to go out and buy homebrew gear, and in that vein, I'm not sure why Nintendo hasn't decided to try and embrace it with their own (limited) kits instead of redesigning the hardware outright.

But either way, bigger screens are always welcome. And hey, if homebrew still works on these, you get _two_ SD card slots! ... And two cameras. _Cameras_. I still can't get over that. They must have something up their sleeve here.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't buy it because of it's lack of a GBA port.
*
HEY NINTENDO*, some people still play games from when they were good, like the GBA era. Just because all the stuff you make *now* is terrible shovelware bullshit, doesn't mean _everything_ you have is!


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 22, 2009)

No GBA slot = no more pal park use for Pokemon D/P/PT I'm not getting one because of that fact alone >=(


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 24, 2009)

i think the dual camrea is for future augmented reality progams, like you can mod people in real time so i bet it has decent tracking support. also gba didnt use much memory so i bet you can port in the near future... so gba games will probably be free with all those roms out there, ill bet youll be able to even play original fatboy games,,, really i think evryone should get one and shoulda never bothered with the original ds, i know i didnt


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> But either way, bigger screens are always welcome. And hey, if homebrew still works on these, you get _two_ SD card slots! ... And two cameras. _Cameras_. I still can't get over that. They must have something up their sleeve here.



The camera thing scares me, we don't need more submissions to upskirt.com


----------



## scarei_crow (Feb 24, 2009)

also the DSi will have four times as much RAM (16mb) and a... 110mhz proccessor for the top screen if i remember correctly, which is cool because you can play quake on it without an expansion pack :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 25, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> i think the dual camrea is for future augmented reality progams, like you can mod people in real time so i bet it has decent tracking support. also gba didnt use much memory so i bet you can port in the near future... so gba games will probably be free with all those roms out there, ill bet youll be able to even play original fatboy games,,, really i think evryone should get one and shoulda never bothered with the original ds, i know i didnt



I think you forgot why they couldn't emulate GBA games in Slot 1. And it's not "free" if you're stealing them lol.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 25, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> The camera thing scares me, we don't need more submissions to upskirt.com



Oh yes, we do!  

Seamless terminal roaming via mobile IP between 802.11b/g/n and CDMA EVDO (and HSBA in late 2009) will drive bandwidth sales....and core network expansion.  That's a good thing.   And a mobile camera (with or without a service bureau) is just one of many apps that will drive it.

What you use that bandwidth for is up to you.


----------

